# 21rs-le Weight?



## Helheim

Hello,

I just put a deposit down on a 21RS-LE, my first camper, but the brochure the sales guy gave me and everything online only seems to be for the 21RS. I can't seem to find the weight of the LE model, is it much different than the regular 21RS in terms of weight? Also what are the axle ratings on the 21RS-LE? Honestly, I didn't even realize there was a 21RS and 21RS-LE. I thought I did my research but all that seems to be on the keystone site is the 21RS.

I'm planning on pulling it with a Jeep Grand Cherokee 3.0L diesel. The numbers seem to add up but does anyone have a concern with that?

Thanks.


----------



## Husker92

Welcome to the site ans congratulations on the purchase.

Use the Keystone numbers for the 21RS and you're going to be really close to the 21RS-LE The 21RS might be a little heavier since it has a little more equipment.

Happy Outbacking!
Steve


----------



## Helheim

Is there anything I should upgrade right away? Tires, batteries??

Thanks.


----------



## Nathan

Helheim said:


> Is there anything I should upgrade right away? Tires, batteries??
> 
> Thanks.


What type of camping are you planning? If you want to dry camp a lot, you'll probably want more battery power than what the dealer provides. As for tires, many have problems with a variety of brands. Watch for wear issues, sidewall cracking, bubbling, etc. Otherwise, why not use the free ones up before you upgrade.


----------



## skippershe

Hi Helheim
















and Congrats! 

Is there anything I should upgrade right away? 
Yes! Upgrade your tongue jack to an electric one!


----------



## Helheim

Well I finally found the specs on the keystone website:

Outback Model 21RS-LE Specifications 
Weight 4470 
Carrying Capacity 2030 
Hitch 285 
Length 22' 1" 
Width 8' 
Height 10' 3" 
Fresh Water 50 gal. 
Waste Water 40 gal. 
Gray Water 40 gal. 
LPG 40 
Tire Size 205/75R14C 
Rim Size 14 x 5 
# of Lugs 5


----------



## Dan H.

Maybe the "LE" identification means "Light Edition"?









A quick internet search for an LE photo shows that there are some minor differences in options between the two models in that the LE has less. Example: The LE has a smaller access door next to the front lower bunk, no propane tank cover, no fold-out outdoor stove panel, and no vertical cabinet next to the sink in the bathroom. One website states the LE dry weight to be 4565lbs (21RS is 4585 lbs) each with the same cargo capacity at 1935lbs. I think I saw a GVWR at 6500 lbs.

We have a 21RS and it has a been weighed at 5100lbs "almost" loaded and ready to go camping (less a full fresh water tank). I don't know much about the specs on your jeep grand cherokee but it has a short wheel base and that may affect your towing experience.


----------



## camping479

We had our 2003 21RS weighed a while back, I doubt keystone has changed the construction of the trailers since 2003 enough to effect the weights by more than a few hundred pounds either way. The trailer was loaded ready for a trip, no water, nothing in the black or grey tank, pretty full propane, battery, food, clothes, etc. Total weight was 5400 with a tongue weight of 750. What suprised me was the tongue weight, seemed kind of high but it is what it is.

The 285 keystone lists for a tongue weight is way off from reality, add propane, a battery and some gear up front and the tongue weight will quickly add up. Also, 285 is only 6 1/2% of the total listed weight of 4470. If you tried to tow that trailer with so little tongue weight it would be swaying all over the place. A tongue weight of 10-15% of total trailer weight is the recommended percentage for a stable set up.

I don't like to be the bearer of bad news but since you asked, IMO your jeep is going to be a somewhat marginal tow vehicle. We towed our 21RS with a GMC yukon which is bigger and wider than your cherokee, it did a good job but not great. Having a little bit heavier truck with a longer wheelbase makes a big difference with even a short trailer. The overall size and shortish wheelbase of your jeep could make towing a little sketchy if you get into a situation with heavy crosswinds, a panic manuever situation or being passed by tractor trailers. At the very least get a very good sway control hitch like the reese dual cam, equal-i-zer or maybe even a hensley or pro-pride. The hensley and the pro pride are big dollar hitches but with a marginal truck, it could keep you out of a very bad situation.

Mike


----------



## Helheim

Dan H. said:


> I don't know much about the specs on your jeep grand cherokee but it has a short wheel base and that may affect your towing experience.


The rest of the numbers seemed to be fine but I didn't think too much about the wheel base. The wheel base is 109.5". Here are the other specs:

GCWR - 12,200 lbs
GTW - 7,200 lbs
Max. Tongue Wt. - 720 lbs
Max Trailer Length - 25 ft


----------



## Nathan

Helheim said:


> I don't know much about the specs on your jeep grand cherokee but it has a short wheel base and that may affect your towing experience.


The rest of the numbers seemed to be fine but I didn't think too much about the wheel base. The wheel base is 109.5". Here are the other specs:

GCWR - 12,200 lbs
GTW - 7,200 lbs
Max. Tongue Wt. - 720 lbs
Max Trailer Length - 25 ft
[/quote]
Interesting that they put a max trailer length on there.......









Where everyone tends to get into trouble is tounge weight and payload capacity. Even with a WDH, most of the tounge weight ends up on the TV. Take your GVW and subtract your empty weight and you have a payload capacity. Then subtract everything that is in the vehicle(except for the allowed 150lb driver) and on the hitch and see if you have payload left.








Many of us have done the math after a few trips, and end up with a bigger TV.


----------



## skippershe

Helheim said:


> I don't know much about the specs on your jeep grand cherokee but it has a short wheel base and that may affect your towing experience.


The rest of the numbers seemed to be fine but I didn't think too much about the wheel base. The wheel base is 109.5". Here are the other specs:

GCWR - 12,200 lbs
GTW - 7,200 lbs
Max. Tongue Wt. - 720 lbs
Max Trailer Length - 25 ft
[/quote]
Here's a wheelbase guide Clicky Here


----------



## Helheim

Nathan said:


> Many of us have done the math after a few trips, and end up with a bigger TV.


I just bought the Jeep last week.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Helheim said:


> Many of us have done the math after a few trips, and end up with a bigger TV.


I just bought the Jeep last week.








[/quote]

that might be the record for quickest upgrade on a TV.


----------



## Ghosty

Oregon_Camper said:


> Many of us have done the math after a few trips, and end up with a bigger TV.


I just bought the Jeep last week.








[/quote]

that might be the record for quickest upgrade on a TV.








[/quote]

or the quickest NEW TRANSMISSION...

I haven't looked at the numbers yet -- but a 3.0L pulling a 5500 pound trailer is going to be interesting to see ...

But once again -- if the spec sheet says 4400 -- that is JUST the shell, wheels, and frame..... true weight willbe closer to 5200 with everything included


----------



## Nathan

Ghosty said:


> I haven't looked at the numbers yet -- but a 3.0L pulling a 5500 pound trailer is going to be interesting to see ...
> 
> But once again -- if the spec sheet says 4400 -- that is JUST the shell, wheels, and frame..... true weight willbe closer to 5200 with everything included


Let's not get hung up on displacement. That's only one number, and not that important of one these days. With the new Fuel Economy regs, we're going to all have to get used to smaller (more european) engine displacements. It doesn't mean you can't tow, just the same as before, check the weights and go from there.









I agree, it sounds like the weight will be ~5200 and a TW of over 700 based on everyone's posts. That's maxing the Jeep out.


----------



## Helheim

Ghosty said:


> I haven't looked at the numbers yet -- but a 3.0L pulling a 5500 pound trailer is going to be interesting to see ...


It's rated at one more ft-lb of torque than the 5.7L V8.


----------



## Husker92

Helheim said:


> I haven't looked at the numbers yet -- but a 3.0L pulling a 5500 pound trailer is going to be interesting to see ...


It's rated at one more ft-lb of torque than the 5.7L V8.
[/quote]

I'm sure the engine will be fine but it all boils down to the wheel base. I pulled a 21RS with a 2001 Durango with a 119 in wheel base and you could feel the trailer when towing. My hitch set up was a chain weight distribution hitch with attachable friction control which could have factored into the movement. So make sure you get at least a Equal-i-zer sway control hitch.

Don't get discouraged with all the helpful advice. Everyone wants to make sure you're safe. Remember safety first!

Happy Outbacking!

Steve


----------



## Helheim

Would the ProPride 3P hitch be that much better than the Equal-i-zer? I live in Alberta, Canada and I can get the Equal-i-zer locally but it looks like you can only get the ProPride directly from them?


----------



## Nathan

Helheim said:


> Would the ProPride 3P hitch be that much better than the Equal-i-zer? I live in Alberta, Canada and I can get the Equal-i-zer locally but it looks like you can only get the ProPride directly from them?


Everything I hear would indicate yes. I haven't used one, but I'm sure the fans will chime in shortly.


----------



## Helheim

What about a PullRite or Hitch Hog, how do they compare to the others?

Thanks.


----------



## Bigbopper299

Helheim said:


> Would the Pro-Pride 3P hitch be that much better than the Equal-i-zer? I live in Alberta, Canada and I can get the Equal-i-zer locally but it looks like you can only get the Pro-Pride directly from them?


I'm sure the Pro-Pride is much better yet, but we use the Equal-i-zer and have zero problems. It was in our budget where the Pro-Pride was a little out of our range. Our dealership initially said "Awe... all you need is a weight-dist hitch. That trailer is soooooo light you'll have no problems. Never owned our own camper before and having towed all of about 3 times in my life I thought ok.... these are the pro's telling me this, it must be right. Well after one windy day coming home from the lake I marched in there and bought the Equal-i-zer(after changing my shorts!). It made a world of difference!!! Wouldn't tow without it EVER!!!

By the way... where in Alberta? Saskatoon here.....


----------



## Helheim

Bigbopper299 said:


> By the way... where in Alberta? Saskatoon here.....


Calgary


----------



## Helheim

Just ordered a Pro-Pride!


----------



## Nathan

Helheim said:


> Just ordered a Pro-Pride!


Excellent. Make sure to post reviews once you get it all set up!


----------



## Helheim

What is a normal price for a Reese Dual Cam Sway Control hitch installed? Thanks.


----------



## kmsjs

Hello, I am new to this site and we also have the 21RS-LE. We pull it with a '05 Dodge Durango with no problems at all. We live in Colorado and have to tow up some pretty big hills. 
after looking at both the 21RS and the LE we could not see spending the money on the extras. Maybe since we upgraded from a pop-up we did not have really high standards. 
Here are the upgrades we had to have.
-the two step entrance about $90.00 at CW
-the front leveling jacks about $19 a piece at Harbor Freight 
-I am not sure if the other model has the hardware in the bathroom but we added the tp holder and towel racks.
-The second battery is a must, if you dry camp and we had that added when we picked it up.


----------

